# Update from the Surf



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Fished the tournament in Sea Isle City last weekend.

Few observations:

One team caught 5 stripers, all legal size, thew them all back (good job guys)
Biggest was over 44.5 inches, 36 pounds, 25" girth, nice cow!

One of our guys caught a striper, short, that was covered in this white ich. He released it, but we shouldve killed it and trashed it.

No bluefish.

A teammate caught a Kingfish, was very surprised to see one caught.

Bunker isnt doing anything this season, seems clams are the bait of choice.

Is it me or are the dogfish huge this year, i dont ever remember seeing them this big, like 4 foot! Maybe its a different breed of shark or something.


----------



## Carl Hartmann (Mar 23, 2009)

I got one bass at 28 with bunker chunk on Friday.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Surf City Angler said:


> Is it me or are the dogfish huge this year, i dont ever remember seeing them this big, like 4 foot! Maybe its a different breed of shark or something.



I have'nt been down to South Jersey yet this year (not including AC in April) but the past couple of years I've been catching HUGE dogfish in May & June, 40 inches and better. They were all females, I have rarley ever caught males, and none were anywhere near as big as these. I've never really researched it, but I assumed that Late spring must have something to do with dogfish breeding of the Jersey coast.

Anyway, a 40 inch plus dogfish is kind of fun to catch! And they beat the hell out of getting skunked!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I have heard the doggies are big this year. Hey Surf ya have mail.


----------

